# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Sigurnost u autu sa 7 sjedala

## AndrejaMa

dakle, trebam savjet kako rasporediti sjedalice...
dečki 9 i 7 godina 
cura 2 i pol godine
cure 4 mjeseca....

pogotovo s obzirom na sjedaj u trećem redu....
auto još nije stigao, ali moramo "obnoviti" sjedalački park (kao da nemamo dosta sjedalica)

citroen grand piccasso

----------


## trampolina

Ja bih dečke u treći, cure u drugi red-ovu od 2,5 u sredini.

Ako će gnjavit bebe onda bih jednog dečka (mirnijeg  :Grin: ) prebacila u drugi a curu u treći red.

Naravno, polazim od pretpostavke da su sva sjedala sigurna.

----------


## Lutonjica

i ja bih kao trampolina

----------


## Cathy

A kaj ti kaže auto priručnik, koje sjedalice smiju na koja sjedala? 
Sjećam se da u Mazdi Premacy na jedno sjedalo nisi smio stavljati nikakvu sjedalicu.
Inače bi ovako kako su cure rekle.

----------

